# Locking Sanding Block



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is a project I put together finding I needed a sanding block, I call it a Locking Sanding Block. I say “locking” because the way it’s designed the sandpaper is locked into position and won’t come loose, it stays taught even after a long period of sanding.










I built the blocks using baltic birch and walnut. The size of the block takes advantage of a 9″ x 12″ sheet of sandpaper with three strips of approximately 3″ W x 7″ L of sanding surface. Even though it’s simply a rectangle block it feels comfortable in your hand during a sanding session.










Sanding block showing locking pins installed into the upper block half.










Showing all of the parts of the Locking Sanding Block you can see how simple it would be to change different sandpaper grits or replace a worn sandpaper with a fresh one.










I labeled each sanding block indicating what grit is installed.

If anyone is interested I have free plans available here: www.bit.ly/Z9SaoC


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

Creative and attractive! Good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## f6maniac (Dec 14, 2012)

Very nice and thanks for including the plans!


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Well done.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Great idea! Is there a reason for the different diameter of the two knobs?
Tom


----------



## rtutsky (Jun 17, 2012)

TomC said:


> Great idea! Is there a reason for the different diameter of the two knobs?
> Tom


There is no special reason for the different size knobs but in my mind I thought the smaller knob would feel more at home with an index finger resting on it pointing to the front of the sanding block.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Should send this into FWW tips.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

GoIrish said:


> Should send this into FWW tips.


 
And to Shopnotes

Really nice


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice. I bought something similar for sanding drywall with a half-sheet of paper but the locking mechanism is crap. Yours looks like it will work much better.


----------

